# Does shed hunting need a season?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Now this has been a question I have long pondered in my head, and in my opinion I think yes. Now the DWR does have their nice little quiz on it, but obviously that really makes no difference at all. I am a shed hunter and do think that this needs to be set into place, simply because too many people put too much pressure on wildlife during their most critical time because of this issue. Deer an elk seem to be harrassed constantly during this time whether by vehicle or by foot, they are running and being spooked almost constantly in some areas burning valuable winter body fat storage lessing their chance of surviving a winter. Do you think this would help, or have any effect on the amount of deer that make it through the winter? If so when do you think would be appropriate for the season. I would say from about mid March to early December.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I never like having more regulation in place. I'm not a shed hunter, but I can see where there can be negative pressure being placed on the animals.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes there should be a season. You should also have to draw permits. LE units should have fewer permits available. SFW should get 200 of those permits to raffle off at the Expo (you know, for conservation and all), they should also get another 100 or so to auction off to the highest bidder. Make penalties for shed poachers very harsh, like taking away their hiking boots.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

+ 1 big time #1 Deer.
I have have watched morons chasing deer cross country in trucks and on 4-wheelers trying to get them to drop antlers. It's fun to find a nice horn now and then, but I don't go looking just for 'em.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I am a strong advocate for minimizing human pressure during crucial times for mule deer. But, I am NOT in favor of a shed hunting season. Instead I think better education, VOLUNTARY education, is the key. To me, it's no different than wanting more people to wear seat belts or stop smoking, rather than FORCING people to comply....educate people on the benefits of wearing a seat belt and the potential harm smoking can cause. Maybe it is the libertarian in me, but I oppose any FORCED compliance on issues like this......


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Shed hunting is GAY! Outlaw it completely. You asked...


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

+1 1/8 Pro

+100 1/8 Tex


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I agree with Pro on some of his commentary... I mean seriously, why are we spending so much money on legislation and legal battles in an effort to form rules that restrict our ability to choose for ourselves how we live? We are basically nullifying the "survival of the fittest" rule of nature by making people wear seatbelts and things of that nature... if it imposes on "other people's" rights then yes there should be laws to prevent harm or detriment to others, like smoking or drunk driving... I don't want someone else to negatively affect my health or that of my kids because they like to smoke a pack or two a day...let'm get cancer and then make them pay for their cure instead of taxing everyone else to repair damages they've dont to themselves.

As for shed-hunting, no I don't think there should be a "season" nor permits to do it, I do participate in the online certification process voluntarily to keep myself educated and in good favor with the DWR, but I don't actively go out at midnight on the opening day and pack up as many sheds as I can carry, just the opposite, I find sheds while hiking, scouting or hunting for game in the summer and fall AFTER they have had time to recover from the stresses of winter.


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Pro's a Libertarian? :shock: 

I agree with him on overregulation on this issue. :idea:


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

And I do agree with the fact that being forced is not the best way, but those who do it, normally don't care, I think most of us get that chasing deer and elk during winter is a very bad thing for them. And yet there's a place for the last 4 years I've watched pressured so heavily I've never seen something so rediculous. On one side of the bench you have 3-4 outfits every morning at 5a.m. all with spotlights looking for one buck. Then once they've found him they'll leave for a few hours until about 2 in the afternoon, afterwhich they will drive back and forth on about a 1/2 mile stretch of road until it gets dark around 6, and after that they will sometimes spotlight. On the other side of the bench it is not much better, every morning and every night 3-4 vehicles doing about the same things to the deer on the other side of the bench. It's just rediculous, it puts a lot of stress on the animals when people get this serious about it and this is when I feel it needs enforcement and regulation.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

im in favor of a season.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> And I do agree with the fact that being forced is not the best way, but those who do it, normally don't care, I think most of us get that chasing deer and elk during winter is a very bad thing for them. And yet there's a place for the last 4 years I've watched pressured so heavily I've never seen something so rediculous. On one side of the bench you have 3-4 outfits every morning at 5a.m. all with spotlights looking for one buck. Then once they've found him they'll leave for a few hours until about 2 in the afternoon, afterwhich they will drive back and forth on about a 1/2 mile stretch of road until it gets dark around 6, and after that they will sometimes spotlight. On the other side of the bench it is not much better, every morning and every night 3-4 vehicles doing about the same things to the deer on the other side of the bench. It's just rediculous, it puts a lot of stress on the animals when people get this serious about it and this is when I feel it needs enforcement and regulation.


Their activities are already illegal, adding more restrictions will only hurt the 'sensible' ones...................


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

I think shed hunting has its own day at lagoon.. Something like the third sunday...


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Their activities are already illegal, adding more restrictions will only hurt the 'sensible' ones...................


May I ask what their doing illegal? Because I've seen 2 different game warden's and 1 BLM Ranger up on the road, and none of them have done anything about it.


----------



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

I would not be apposed to having a season for out of state shed hunters. 

I ran into a man last year that was guiding a group from California, he said his group has doubled every year for the past few years.

if out of state shed hunters want to hunt they should have to pay and have a season.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

guiding for shed hunters? wth


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

+1 swbuckmaster........... unbelievable..... :roll:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> Deer an elk seem to be harrassed constantly during this time whether by vehicle or by foot, they are running and being spooked almost constantly


Like Pro said, it is illegal to harrass game.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

not only does it need a season.but they also need to start charging license fee's for it


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

ramrod said:


> I would not be apposed to having a season for out of state shed hunters.
> 
> *I ran into a man last year that was guiding a group from California*, he said his group has doubled every year for the past few years.
> 
> if out of state shed hunters want to hunt they should have to pay and have a season.


I think I just found something even *GAYER* than shed hunting... :?


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

blackdog said:


> Yes there should be a season. You should also have to draw permits. LE units should have fewer permits available. SFW should get 200 of those permits to raffle off at the Expo (you know, for conservation and all), they should also get another 100 or so to auction off to the highest bidder. Make penalties for shed poachers very harsh, like taking away their hiking boots.


That's a bit harsh! Leave them their boots, take away the socks for a first offense! The blisters will learn them. 8)


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> I am a strong advocate for minimizing human pressure during crucial times for mule deer. But, I am NOT in favor of a shed hunting season. Instead I think better education, VOLUNTARY education, is the key. To me, it's no different than wanting more people to wear seat belts or stop smoking, rather than FORCING people to comply....educate people on the benefits of wearing a seat belt and the potential harm smoking can cause. Maybe it is the libertarian in me, but I oppose any FORCED compliance on issues like this......


HERO or ZERO? On this you are my HERO!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Very rarely do I ever encounter other people out when I am shed hunting and very rarely do I ever have any issues. This year I was bugged to see a whole bunch of Wyoming license plates in my normal spots......... But then I realized..... They are the ones that are actually following the law.... (jumping across the Utah border to legally find sheds prior to May1st)

Doesnt bother me one bit that there are other people in the hills. There are plenty of animals and other activities out happening as well. People miss antlers all the time. The first step to finding antlers is getting out. If you put restrictons on people on the first step it stands to reason that the ones who really care about the activity will find a way to make it happen even if it means jumping borders or even breaking the law. If shed hunters are ethical less people will hate them. When antlers are picked up on private property without permission or poached things go down hill. I would love pay for an antler gathering permit during the winter and spring months if it makes antler collectors contributors.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Some folks here still need to be walked to school. Please protect me from the boggie man!We need to learn how to live free. Less laws. Better enforcement on the ones that make sense. PERIOD!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

richardjb said:


> Some folks here still need to be walked to school. Please protect me from the boggie man!We need to learn how to live free. Less laws. Better enforcement on the ones that make sense. PERIOD!


A-FREAKING-MEN!


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

My personnal opinion of shed hunting was formulated right after I found out how many dollars change hands after a shed is found. In my mind the trade in sheds is similar to the trade in bear gall bladders. It is (for the most part) illegal to buy and sell game animal parts in Utah, aren't antlers game animal parts?


----------



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

out of state shed hunters should have a season. it seems to be drawing a bigger crowd every year where i go.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Make the sale of shed antlers from wild animals illegal. I'd wager that a good portion of the issues would disappear. Dollar bills make people do some things they would not normally do. Furniture guys and the Asian yang-up trade can use certified farmed antlers. Their price will go up and they will love us for it.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Make the sale of shed antlers from wild animals illegal. I'd wager that a good portion of the issues would disappear. Dollar bills make people do some things they would not normally do. Furniture guys and the Asian yang-up trade can use certified farmed antlers. Their price will go up and they will love us for it.


More laws, more regulations, more restrictions? Only in the Land of the 'Free' is this considered wise/prudent. :evil:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

What is the alternative? Just let herds of 89 IQers out in the hills to chase and stress animals all over creation because there are dollars attached to their heads? I'm all for liberty, but I don't see an issue with the government stepping in in BEHALF of the people and animals to curb moronic behavior. I'd rather see regulation for this simple thing that'll only affect a small portion of users than widespread restrictions and a shed season.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Education, education, education! Educate people on the harm brought about by certain activities. FORCED compliance NEVER works.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Unfortunately, Money supersedes education and wisdom in a lot of instances. Some people just flat out don't give a ****. How do you address them? Take away their motivation.


----------



## JHas (Nov 21, 2007)

Is shed hunting the problem or is the problem more about people being in the hills? Why stop at shed hunters? I have seen first hand how hikers, walkers, campers, dogs, kids helicopters etc... disturb wintering herds. Why not close off nature to everyone from January thru April to avoid all distrubances instead of picking on one particular group :roll: ?

This isn't about wintering herds, it's more about trying to level the playing field so that lazy people can find sheds too.

Why do we have to regulate everything to death? There are good things in life that should remain untouched.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm only responding to the question at hand. I personally don't think anything needs to happen. But, if we are looking at restricting folks, that's one way to address it.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

JHas said:


> Is shed hunting the problem or is the problem more about people being in the hills? Why stop at shed hunters?


If you haven't been shed hunting then you cant possibly know what is going on or how bad it is. Since you asked the question I'm going to answer it. The general public isnt going out following the deer every day from 20-50 yards away trying to beat the next guy to it when it drops. The general public isnt getting off the trails pushing the deer from one canyon to the next. The general public isnt taking their wheelers out and doing a grid pattern smashing down all the sagebrush.

It is pretty hard to catch these guys doing the damage. I have personally never seen the wheelers doing the grids but I have seen the smashed down brush and wheeler tracks doing the grid patterns.

The deer simply cant handle this kind of pressure at their worst time of year. Most of them are practically on life support and this is why they don't get up and run away from you. They are trying to conserve what energy they have left.

It does suck to see this crap and it does suck to know it wont stop everyone but its a good start and cant hurt to have a shed season.


----------



## Longfeather (Nov 27, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> JHas said:
> 
> 
> > Is shed hunting the problem or is the problem more about people being in the hills? Why stop at shed hunters?
> ...


All of that is currently illegal. One more law isn't going to stop it.


----------



## JHas (Nov 21, 2007)

Longfeather said:


> All of that is currently illegal. One more law isn't going to stop it.


Took the words right out of my mouth. It's the same as making more gun laws, we need to start enforcing the laws that already exist instead of further reducing our privledges.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

JHas said:


> Longfeather said:
> 
> 
> > All of that is currently illegal. One more law isn't going to stop it.
> ...


A-FREAKING-MEN!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I think chuckar hunters and their dogs running around in mid Winter on the winter ranges could be more of a problem than a few rogue unethical shed hunters. I do believe there needs to be more education. I really get tired of seeing all the unleashed dogs on the Wasatch Front trails. When there are signs all over stating they need to be on leash. Sorry to get off topic. No shed season needed in Utah. IMHO.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> I think chuckar hunters and their dogs running around in mid Winter on the winter ranges could be more of a problem than a few rogue unethical shed hunters. I do believe there needs to be more education. I really get tired of seeing all the unleashed dogs on the Wasatch Front trails. When there are signs all over stating they need to be on leash. Sorry to get off topic. No shed season needed in Utah. IMHO.


 Good post! 8)


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> I think chuckar hunters and their dogs running around in mid Winter on the winter ranges could be more of a problem than a few rogue unethical shed hunters. I do believe there needs to be more education. I really get tired of seeing all the unleashed dogs on the Wasatch Front trails. When there are signs all over stating they need to be on leash. Sorry to get off topic. No shed season needed in Utah. IMHO.


Oh no he didn't!!! :twisted:

:mrgreen:


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Shed hunting is GAY! Outlaw it completely. You asked...


+1

I personaly think the outrageous amount of money people are willing to pay for a set of antlers they didn't in any way earn is rediculous.

But now how do I keep the Sierra Club camera crew from pressuring animals, because I saw PLENTY of that action this winter while I shot from a long distance with a telephoto lens. I'm just saying, because near as i can tell, a baggie full of granola, a pair of designer 5 toe shoes, and a deep desire to hug bunnies doesnt seem to make their pressure any less damaging.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

WasatchOutdoors said:


> ...I'm just saying, because near as i can tell, a baggie full of granola, a pair of designer 5 toe shoes, and a deep desire to hug bunnies doesnt seem to make their pressure any less damaging.


That's because their pressure has the "intention" to conserve animals to love, observe and hug them while your has the intention of killing them you murdering [email protected]@rd. :mrgreen:

That's why!

To the granola crew: If god wanted me to be a vegetarian, he would have made broccolli fun to shoot at. So yes I am also a murdering [email protected]@rd!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Shed hunting is GAY! Outlaw it completely. You asked...


I concur.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> TEX-O-BOB wrote:Shed hunting is GAY! Outlaw it completely. You asked...
> 
> I concur.


Make that two concurrences.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Though I wouldn't go as far as "gay", I do think that the shed hunting fanfare is a little rediculous. I wouldn't, however outlaw it, some people really love it and to each their own. I will pick them up if I happen accross them.--------SS


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> > TEX-O-BOB wrote:Shed hunting is GAY! Outlaw it completely. You asked...
> >
> > I concur.
> 
> ...


Outlawing it would be super GAY! How does such a ban get enforced? Are you really wishing you lived in North Korea? I am pretty sure shed hunting is outlawed there....... :roll:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

the season seems to work fine in wyoming so I guess it wont work in Utah because we have tards?


----------



## Longfeather (Nov 27, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> the season seems to work fine in wyoming so I guess it wont work in Utah because we have tards?


Wyomings population is 568,000
Utah's population is 2,800,000

But I do think you are on to something about tards, I know some of my trophy hunting friends get a little too excited about finding sheds. Particularly since it was the deer that grew the **** things, all they did was find them.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

In a perfect world we would not have the need for regulation. However, with all the tards here i think we need some control. I think Wyoming has like 1/3 the population of Utah as well.

SW... I think you nailed this one. Tards need someone to take them by the hand and teach them right from left.


----------



## JHas (Nov 21, 2007)

If law enforcement cannot enforce the laws already on the books what makes you think they will be able to enforce a new law?

The problem will not be fixed by creating new laws, the problem will only be fixed by providing enforcement.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Because it will stop 90% of the Tards from going out in the most critical time of the year.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

to me, putting a shed season in place is kinda like people to out law guns in america, trying to get rid of violence. the majority of gun owners in america arent causing problems, just like the majority of shed hunters in utah arent the ones causing problems. the people causing these issues arent going to stop now because theres a law. it will make things a little tougher for people, but if they are willing to break the laws now and do questionable things to get what they want, a law wont stop them. even if the penalties are bad. they are going to continue to cause the problems. all a season will do is screw the honest, legal and ethical guys


----------



## JHas (Nov 21, 2007)

90% of the UTAHNS are not the problem. It's the 10% that are the problem and will continue to be the problem even if a new law is passed I mean they are breaking laws now, what makes you think they will all of a sudden start obeying new laws? Again, start enforcing the current laws and you will immediately reduce the problem.

While I'm talking about enforcement, who is going to enforce your new season? With the new option 2 budget cuts there will most likely be less law enforcement protecting our wildlife so even more people will get away with breaking wildlife laws.


----------

